# Hedgehogs afraid of cats?



## sss8765 (Jan 1, 2012)

I had another forum on this topic because I know now it is OK to have them but will the hedgehogs be scared? I do not want to put the hedgie in any situation where it is afraid or stressed and in the wild hedgehogs and cats play the game of cat and mouse. I want the hedgehog in n emotional or physical danger. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It depends on the hedgehog. Many of them aren't scared a bit of bigger animals like dogs and cats and will run around them freely, ignore them, or are even curious about them and try to climb on them. That's why it can be so dangerous if you're not absolutely sure that the larger animal is going to okay with the hedgehog and not attack it - they don't interpret any danger, so there'd be no time to ball up for protection before the cat/dog hurt it. However, some hedgehogs are rightly afraid of cats/dogs and might get stressed out by their presence. I know Lily was not too happy about me letting a cat at her hedgie sitter's say hi, so that was quickly put to an end. All in all, I'd say it's best to avoid meetings between hedgies and cats completely, for the safety and comfort of both animals.


----------



## sss8765 (Jan 1, 2012)

So it is not a good idea? because i want to be certain that the hedgie and the cat are OK . This is the biggest problem for getting a hedgehog for my family. I am sure they will be OK but they are both predators and is thisan un natural way, to have predators locked up in a house TOGETHER?


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

I have 2 cats and they are the ones that are afraid of my hedgie! it's actually kinda funny. I don't have them interact very much, but there have been a few supervised sessions in which either I held my hedgie and had the hedgie and cats smell eachother, or I let my hedgie roam in a very small area with the cat while i was right there. Surprisingly, my hedgie would walk right up to my cats which would cause my cats to run away. Those are really the only times they've interacted. Every now and then, I'll see a cat go and check out the cage, but that usually only lasts a few seconds and it's usually when my hedgie is sleeping in her igloo.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hedgehogs are mostly prey, not predator - that's why they're so jumpy with loud noises, sudden movements, etc. and why they have quills for protection. That's also why we recommend being so careful with having them out and around larger predators like dogs, cats, ferrets, etc. But there's plenty of members on here who have cats and hedgehogs. Having a cat doesn't mean you shouldn't get a hedgehog, but you should make sure you can keep the cat away from the hedgehog's cage, and out of the room if you want to give your hedgehog exploring time on the floor.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I would urge caution.  

There is at least one person who has had their hedgie killed by a pet.

Why take the chance? 

They may be outwardly ok, but you never know about the stress hormones their bodies are producing. We know stress hormones in humans can have all kinds of consequences, so I imagine hedgies do too. 

JMO 

ML


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

My cats have lost interest in my hedgie for the most part. They leave him alone in his cage (the first week or so, my cats used to stay up watching him wheel)... but one of my cats is very curious, and usually tries to come check out the hedgehog when I have him out (the other one is afraid of him and will stay away :lol. Kashi does NOT like my orange kitty (the curious one) and will huff. I am very firm with him so I don't usually allow him to touch the hedgehog (he tries to "pet" him). He needs a couple of corrections (usually me making a "ch" sound and pointing for him to go away), but usually he will back off, and will watch from a distance.

I would never leave him alone with my cats if he weren't in his cage... I would suggest assessing your cat's personality before deciding to get a hedgehog. Some cats have higher prey drives, so it might not be safe.

and MomLady, I think you are referring to the member who lost their hedgehog to their dog, not their cat... but yes, people should always consider bigger predators that they keep as pets if they are considering getting a prey animal.


----------

